# What have YOU done Blindfolded?



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

alright it's time to post the CRAZIEST or weirdest or silliest puzzle you have solved Blindfolded so far. for me a few days ago i Blindfold solved A virtual 
1x2x3 cube on Isosimcube lol  it felt weird and took a few tries but i got a pb of 2.94 seconds.  anyway what about you guys??


----------



## TimC (Nov 20, 2007)

I think I've done a Gordian's Knot puzzle without looking, if that counts as the type of "puzzle" you're asking for.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

um what is a Gordians knot again i can't remember man sorry lol. link to pic please  thanks.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 20, 2007)

1x1x1, 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5 (DNF)
3x3x2 (DNF)
Clock (first attempt)
CMetrick Classic
Square-1 [Tim: 2 twists from square; I'll get back to it later.]
Pyraminx (DNF? It was close...)
Magic, Master Magic
Megaminx (DNF)
4 cubes multi BLD (3xx3) [Stopped thereafter 'cause Tyson didn't like it.]
Speed BLD (3x3x3 and 2x2x2)

[Not in order]


----------



## tim (Nov 20, 2007)

6 3x3 + 1 2x2
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 (DNF)
2x2 + 3 3x3 (one 3x3 DNF) + 4x4

not really "crazy", i hope i can get 10 cubes this weekend .

Lucas: did you solve the square-1 from cube shape?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 20, 2007)

wow cool guys some cool and AMAZING stuff done there. i have never even done a 4x4 BLD but i came close in my only ONE attempt. lol i should do more shouldn't I?


----------



## TimC (Nov 21, 2007)

Gordian's Knot: 
It's a sliding puzzle, basically I just memorized the answer and I did it without looking.

http://www.jigsawjungle.com/code/teasers/gordian.htm


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

haha yeah sure that counts man. i KNEW i have seen one of those before somewhere. plus it counts yeah it's unique its weird and i dont think anyone has ever probably tried to do it blindfolded before lol.


----------



## Erik (Nov 21, 2007)

cupstacking


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2007)

Lucas Garron said:


> 1x1x1, 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5 (DNF)
> Magic, Master Magic
> [Not in order]


Was the 1x1x1 scrambled?

And doing Magic/Master Magic blindfolded is great! I can only do it in 1 look, not blindfolded though (think about the difference!)


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 21, 2007)

One of my favorites is 3x3x3 2-gen BLD. Scramble in 2-gen and solve in 2-gen, only just like a BLD solve. Not sure what my pb is, but it's around 2:15 I think.

I also like doing the 2x2x3 BLD, though I usually just do this for fun and I have no idea what my pb is.

Of course I'm excited about my 6x6x6 BLD solve as well, and I can't wait to try the 7x7x7 ;-)

Chris


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 21, 2007)

haha many cool ones. and yeah man 6x6x6 BLD is CRAZY how long did that take you chris? or did you even time? and yes 7x7x7 will be HARD. also you still gonna put a 5x5 BLD video on the net? or maybe even 6x6...


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 22, 2007)

I tried 6x6x6 BLD 3 times at worlds and DNF'd the first two and got it successfully the third and final time. I was going only for success, and had no care for how fast it took. I reviewed my memorization about 3-4 times through before starting each solve since I knew I would only get a handful of attempts over the weekend.

The time took 1 hour 48 minutes 52.93 seconds and I spent about 63 minutes memorizing. I think with a lot of practice, and going for speed, that I could get sub-45 minutes. I think with a *LOT* of practice I might be able to get a sub-30 minute solve. Matyas could possibly get sub-20 minutes on this cube if his big cube progression keeps following roughly twice as long for each larger size cube, though this is just my prediction.

When the olympicubes come out and I do eventually try the 7x7x7 BLD I don't care how long it takes me, I just want to successfully get it ;-)

Chris


----------



## hdskull (Nov 22, 2007)

cmhardw said:


> When the olympicubes come out and I do eventually try the 7x7x7 BLD I don't care how long it takes me, I just want to successfully get it ;-)
> 
> Chris



Do it over 4 days, like Mondo's 40 cube multi-bld, haha. I'm sure you'll be successful.


----------



## dbeyer (Nov 27, 2007)

I tried a multi blind on 5x5. Three 5x5x5s, at worlds. I was bored on Sunday. I messed up a few cycles, and forgot corners.

I had a blast that day. Dude, I actually found a picture of me in the "OK Magazine," in the picture this section.

The caption was 

"A cuber practicing blindfolded cubing."

Dude I thought I saw flashes of cameras. Haha.


----------



## clement (Nov 29, 2007)

I did a 2x2x3, 2x2x6, rubik's domino and rubik's cheese

Clément


----------



## tim (Nov 30, 2007)

solved the 2x2 penguin blindfolded without memorizing. Took me about 5 minutes.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 13, 2007)

the other day I memorized a pack of cards in order and attempted to play a game of solitaire, carefully setting it up [blindfolded] and played through the whole thing, i finished the game, but when i reviewed the piles they were off by like 4 cards in each, and one pile had about 6 cards less than it should have, hah. the worst part of this rediculous thing, was that i knew what was in the piles during the game, so it was kinda boring, but having to constantly recall them was very difficult after a while, expecially considering how i memorized, i didn't use a method, just memorized order [maybe 30 minutes to meorize, give or take 10 minutes.

all in all.. horrible failure. :]


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 13, 2007)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> the other day I memorized a pack of cards in order and attempted to play a game of solitaire, carefully setting it up [blindfolded] and played through the whole thing, i finished the game, but when i reviewed the piles they were off by like 4 cards in each, and one pile had about 6 cards less than it should have, hah. the worst part of this rediculous thing, was that i knew what was in the piles during the game, so it was kinda boring, but having to constantly recall them was very difficult after a while, expecially considering how i memorized, i didn't use a method, just memorized order [maybe 30 minutes to meorize, give or take 10 minutes.
> 
> all in all.. horrible failure. :]



grr... too many commas. This is a bad habit. :/


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 13, 2007)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > the other day I memorized a pack of cards in order and attempted to play a game of solitaire, carefully setting it up [blindfolded] and played through the whole thing, i finished the game, but when i reviewed the piles they were off by like 4 cards in each, and one pile had about 6 cards less than it should have, hah. the worst part of this rediculous thing, was that i knew what was in the piles during the game, so it was kinda boring, but having to constantly recall them was very difficult after a while, expecially considering how i memorized, i didn't use a method, just memorized order [maybe 30 minutes to meorize, give or take 10 minutes.
> ...


Just, like, replying, to, yourself, is, a, bad, habit. Use, the, edit, button.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice thing to try though


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 14, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> ...



haha, sorry, i didn't realize there WAS an edit button.. i'm a junior member, cut me a break! 

EDIT... I was yesterday at least.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2009)

I can do Clock BLD.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 17, 2009)

What have I done blindfolded....

Does a woman count?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2009)

Bumpie yay!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2009)

How is it that I missed this thread the first time around? At the time I hadn't done that much, but at least I could have mentioned the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5.

Here's what I've done so far:
2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7
2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5 relay
2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4 relay
2 5x5x5's multi
15 3x3x3's multi
Megaminx
Pyraminx
computer 3x3x3
Magic and Master Magic (I even did a relay, chevyLi-style ) (I love a chance to link to that video again - one of my all-time favorites)
UFO

Some things I've tried but failed:
2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6 relay - I think I missed the 2x2x2, 5x5x5, and 6x6x6, but they were all kind of close
2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7 relay - video is on YouTube; got everything right except the 6x6x6, which was off by just 3 wings
2 7x7x7's multi - I've tried 4 times but missed both cubes each time. Most of them were close.
4 5x5x5's multi - I got 3 of 4 - probably the toughest thing I've ever done. The fourth one was just 2 centrals flipped, if I remember correctly.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2009)

Now that this thread is revived:
2 4x4 Multi
6 3x3 Multi
3 chess games "Multi" (but not playing good)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2009)

Ha, Mike, I've done something you haven't. VICTORY!!!!!!

Pyraminx


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike, I think your OH+Juggling counts.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 17, 2009)

lol i haven't taken the time to attempt BLD yet. but i'm gonna have a lot of time to kill over the summer, so I'll prob get around to it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Ha, Mike, I've done something you haven't. VICTORY!!!!!!
> 
> Pyraminx



Yep, you've got me there. As I was posting, I was thinking, "wow - at least I should go do Pyraminx and Clock. It's ridiculous to have not done either of them!"

But I want to figure out Clock on my own, and I haven't had time to do that. It would be easy to go read Stefan's description, but I think it would be a good puzzle to figure out how on my own.



StefanPochmann said:


> Mike, I think your OH+Juggling counts.



I actually forgot about that one. And Stefan, I'd like to see your list - might you be able to compete with István for the most different puzzles? I'm guessing you've done a bunch of obscure ones that you haven't told us about.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 17, 2009)

Nah, István certainly has a much more impressive list. I actually haven't done much, especially not lately. Mine (in chronological order):
2x2, Skewb, Pyraminx, Clock, 3x3, Megaminx, 5x5, Super 5x5, Square-1, 4x4


----------



## F.P. (Jun 17, 2009)

2x2 & 3x3


----------



## tim (Jun 17, 2009)

F.P. said:


> 2x2 & 3x3



Noob!


----------



## F.P. (Jun 17, 2009)

tim said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 & 3x3
> ...



Don't be rude to a noob! 
By the way, what's the best memory method? ^^


----------



## veazer (Jun 17, 2009)

I was on a plane on my way to germany last weekend... I had a blindfold on and fell asleep. In my dream I solved a 2x2, 3x3, and a 7x7. Technically, does that count?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, Mike, I've done something you haven't. VICTORY!!!!!!
> ...


I figured out Pyraminx on my own too. Once I get a clock, my first solve will be BLD, just like you with your 7x7 

What I did for Pyraminx was Memo centers with 0, 1 or 2, then tips in the same way, and a BH-like approach for edges. Only 80 cases is pretty easy to figure out. Centers were just Sune + AUF.


----------



## jdouglasusn (Jun 17, 2009)

I had to do an Egress Drill on the ship....I had to be blindfolded to simulate a blackout. Does that count? LOL

Cubing wise: only the last layer on a 3x3. I don't have the patience for F2L. lol Maybe someday.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 17, 2009)

F.P. said:


> 2x2 & 3x3



2x2 and 3x3 also...

(and magic )


----------



## Poke (Jun 17, 2009)

rickcube said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2 & 3x3
> ...



Just magic for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2009)

F.P. said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > F.P. said:
> ...



Ben Pridmore's. 

Or maybe yours.


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 17, 2009)

In chronological order:
Darth Maul , 2x2, 3x3, Magic, Snake, Master Magic, Pyraminx, 3x3x2, 4x4, 5x5, 2x2x1, 3x3x1

yes, most of them are pretty pointless 
I might add that I did 10 cubes multi BLD (a full success only once ).


----------



## F.P. (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



I thinking we are using the same method for some stuff....Ben is just, well...in another league. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nces-best-human-world-memory-competition.html


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 18, 2009)

F.P. said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nces-best-human-world-memory-competition.html



I wonder if they accounted for the possibility that the after image from the retina for the chimpanzee lasts longer than that for the human, allowing it essentially more time to memorize the layout. I don't imagine that the chimpanzee eye is much different from the human eye, but maybe the way the brain perceives the light is possibly different? Or maybe chimps just kick human a** at memory

;-)

Chris


----------



## Kian (Jun 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



I think the best memory method is BEING Ben Pridmore.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 18, 2009)

F.P. said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nces-best-human-world-memory-competition.html


Very interesting. I do believe the story, but I'd like to know Ben's thoughts about it, too. For example how much practice he had with this. It's not the kind of memory feat he usually does, and the chimpanzee probably practiced it quite a bit just to learn what to do, because he probably can't be just told what the task is. So I'd like to read Ben's own account and thoughts, but can't find any. Has he posted one somewhere?

And they ought to teach a chimpanzee speedcubing or even blindcubing.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 18, 2009)

magic, 2x2x2 intuitive (as in no special BLD method) and 3x3x3 corners only
working on full 3x3x3


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Nah, István certainly has a much more impressive list.


István's list  :
2x2; 3x3; 4x4; 5x5; 7x7; 6x6; Skewb; Pyraminx; Sam Lloyd's sliding puzzle; Megaminx; Pyraminx Crystal
11 puzzles. I won't continue it until November.


----------



## Pitzu (Jun 18, 2009)

KJiptner said:


> I might add that I did 10 cubes multi BLD (a full success only once ).


Yes, but your full success was on a competition. My only one full success was at home.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 18, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Yes, but your full success was on a competition. My only one full success was at home.



Well, thats true, but your list and your accuracy is still amazing! And as i told you i still believe you can do 10 cubes in an hour!


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 18, 2009)

So far, I have done these (in order) > 

3x3x3, Snake, Mirror Blocks (no memo), 2x2x2


----------



## F.P. (Jun 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nces-best-human-world-memory-competition.html
> ...



I have to search some message boards, maybe I will find something.

The thing is that the test they did wasn't what Ben usually practices...it was about short-term-memory. 
He is used certain things as fast as possible and he can practice them because the memory-events are limited to a few categories.

Someone being good at memory-sports stuff doesn't necessarily have a good short-term-memory. I mean, actually it's completely different to what Ben is usually doing/practicing.

There are some non-human animals who seem to have a very good (in this case even better) natural memory than the average human.
Dogs have a very good memory too; I have seen a documentation in which seals beat 6-8 year old children in memory and logic tests.
Studies have also shown that pigs are way more intelligent than the average 3 year old human.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 18, 2009)

1x1x1
2x2x2
3x3x3
4x4x4
5x5x5 in 2 Looks cannot remember the middle and corner centers at the same time

I once did a 6 2x2x2 Multi BLD and it was Sub 10


----------



## blah (Jun 18, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Studies have also shown that pigs are way more intelligent than the average 3 year old human.



Actually, does anyone know how the negative stereotype associated with pigs came about?


----------



## Neroflux (Jun 18, 2009)

blah said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Studies have also shown that pigs are way more intelligent than the average 3 year old human.
> ...



Are you hinting something, you buttguy?


----------



## F.P. (Jun 18, 2009)

blah said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Studies have also shown that pigs are way more intelligent than the average 3 year old human.
> ...



I guess because people like to believe that they are worth more than non-human animals.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 18, 2009)

blah said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Studies have also shown that pigs are way more intelligent than the average 3 year old human.
> ...



Because pigs roll around in their own feces people just assumed they were stupid.


----------



## F.P. (Jun 18, 2009)

The wallowing in the dirt is a cleaning procedure and it also helps the regulation of their body temperature (they can't sweat) and it helps them to get rid of insects and parasites.
Pigs have a strong aversion to their own feces; they even have a certain place to defecate and urinate (which we would call the toilette).

But with the way pigs are jailed nowadays they have no other place to go and mostly can't move at all; a pig lying in it's own feces just feels the same way you would feel.

The pigs certainly aren't the stupid ones...


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 19, 2009)

blah said:


> Actually, does anyone know how the negative stereotype associated with pigs came about?



Trichinosis?

Chris


----------



## blah (Jun 20, 2009)

F.P. said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, does anyone know how the negative stereotype associated with pigs came about?
> ...



Actually, my question was more about why people like to believe other non-human animals are worth more than pigs. You know, like, if you're in kindergarten and there's a stage play on Old MacDonald Had a Farm, no kid would want to be the pig. Okay, weird example, but I think you get the point.



cmhardw said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, does anyone know how the negative stereotype associated with pigs came about?
> ...



Interesting read on wiki 

But yeah, like I said, what I meant by stereotype was something like, why would you call someone a "chauvinist pig" instead of a "chauvinist baboon" or a "chauvinist zebra"?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 21, 2009)

Magic, Master Magic, Snake, 1x1x1, 1x1x2, 2x2x1, Floppy Cube, 2x2, 1 Layer Pyraminx. Meh.


----------



## riffz (Jun 24, 2009)

1. 3x3

2. my girlfriend.


----------

